# re: 256 colours on rise of nations



## ehababoud (Jun 17, 2006)

*re: 256 colours on rise of nations*

hi, basically i've got this game "rise of nations" and it loads up all of the sings saying who made it and the affiliates such as "big huge games" and "microsoft" but after it gets to the game's introduction it says "rise of nations cannot run with monitor display set to 256 colors. please change monitor display to 16-bit color or greater" 
evidently i had to check this and on my display settings i was on 32-bit but never the less i tried 16-bit as suggested and still it came up with that error many times, this happened although my computer doesn't even have an option of 256 color, only 16-bit and 32-bit. i am wondering whether it may be because it went into full screen and the game itself changed the screen color. 
thanks
ehab


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: 256 colours on rise of nations*

Have you checked *Rise of Nations Support*?

Notice the "*Known Issues, Video cards*."


----------

